# Fountain help



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Alright guys, I know some of you are pretty innovative. I'm going to build a boulder/rock fountain in my garden. I refuse to pay 250 or more dollars for a water basin and grate to support it. I figured there would be a way cheaper route that would be fairly straight forward. Maybe one that could support 500 pounds or so


----------

